# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  العدل الإلهي: يقول عز وجل في القرآن الكريم :"ولاتزر وازرة وزر أخرى "

## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
قال تعالى في محكم كتابه 

(وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى)

هذه الآية وردت في السور التالية من القرآن الكريم 

الأنعام 164
الإسراء 15
فاطر 18
الزمر 7
النجم 38

"الوزر" بمعنى الحمل الثقيل , وأيضاً تأتي بمعنى المسؤولية، لأنَّ المسؤولية ـ أيضاً ـ حمل معنوي ثقيل على عاتق الإِنسان، فإِذا قيل للوزير وزيراً، فإِنّما هو لتحمله المسؤولية الثقيلة على عاتقه مِن قبل الناس أو الأمير و الحاكم.

طبعاً هذا القانون الكُلّي الذي تُقرِّره آية (ولا تزرُ وازرةٌ وزر أُخرى) لا يتنافى مع ما جاء في الآية (25) مِن سورة النحل التي تقول: (ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملةً يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يُضلّونَهُمْ بغير علم ألا ساء ما يزرون) لأنَّ هؤلاء بسبب تضليلهم للآخرين يكونون فاعلين للذنب أيضاً، أو يُعتبرون بحكم الفاعلين له، ولذلك فهم في واقع الأمر يتحملونَ أوزارهم وذنوبهم، وبتعبير آخر: فإِنَّ «السبب» هنا هو في حكم «الفاعل» أو «المُباشر».

كذلك مرَّت علينا روايات مُتعدِّدة حول مسألة السُنَّة السيئة والسنَّة الحسنة، والتي كانَ مؤدّاها يعني أنَّ مَن سنَّ سنةً سيئة أو حسنة فإِنَّهُ سيكون لهُ أجرٌ مِن نصيب العاملين بها، وهو شريكهم في جزائها وعواقبها، وهذا الأمر هو الآخر لا يتنافى مع قاعدة (ولا تزرُ وازرةٌ وزر أُخرى) لأنَّ المؤسس للسُنّة، يعتبر في الحقيقة أحد اجزاء العلة التامّه للعمل، وهو بالتالي شريك في العمل والجزاء.

أما تفسير هذه الآية فهو التالي:

تفسير الطبري

وقوله : {وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى} يقول : لا تأثم آثمة إثم آثمة أخرى غيرها , ولا تؤاخذ إلا بإثم نفسها , يعلم عز وجل عباده أن على كل نفس ما جنت , وأنها لا تؤاخذ بذنب غيرها . ذكر من قال ذلك : 23153 - حدثنا محمد , قال : ثنا أحمد , قال : ثنا أسباط , عن السدي {وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى} قال : لا يؤخذ أحد بذنب أحد .

تفسير الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله- في تفسيره لهذه الآية

{وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى} هذه بيان ما في صحف إبراهيم وموسى{ألا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى} أي: لا تحمل إثم {وزر أخرى} أي: أن الإنسان لا يحمل ذنب غيره، إلا أنه يستثنى من ذلك، إذا كان صاحب سنة آثمة فإن عليه وزرها، ووزر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة، ولكن الحقيقة أن هذا لا يتحمل وزر غيره، لأن غيره قد وزر وأثم، لكن هو تحمل إثم السنة السيئة والبدء بالشر، فيكون حقيقة أنه لم يوزر وزر غيره ولكنه وزر بوزر نفسه {ألا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى } وقد كذَّب الله تعالى قول الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا {اتبعوا سبيلنا ولنحمل خطاياكم} فقال الله تعالى: {وما هم بحاملين من خطـاياهم من شيء إنهم لكاذبون } حتى لو قال لك القائل: افعل هذا الذنب والإثم عليَّ فإنه لا يتمكن من هذا، ولا يمكن، فإن فعل هذا، وقيل له: الإثم عليَّ فالإثم على الفاعل، ثم إن كان الفاعل ممن يغتر بالقول ولا يفهم، فعلى القائل إثم التغرير، أي أنه غرر وخدع {وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى } يعني ليس للإنسان من الثواب إلا ثواب ما سعى وما عمل، فلا يمكن أن يعطى من ثواب غيره، يعني لا يمكن أن نأخذ من أجر زيد ونعطيه عمراً، كما لا يمكن أن نأخذ من سيئات زيد ونضيفها إلى سيئات عمرو، فهذا لا يمكن إلا ما ورد من اقتصاص المظلوم من الظالم، فصار الإنسان مرتهن بكسبه: {كل امرئ بما كسب رهين } {كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة} فلا يمكن أن يؤخذ من حسناته إلى غيره، ولا أن يؤخذ من أوزار غيره فيحمل عليها إلا ما ورد من اقتصاص المظلوم من الظالم.

بمعنى كل انسان الزمناه طائره في عنقه لا ذنب لامه او اخته او ابيه
يوم يفر المرء من أخيه وامه وابيه وصاحبته وبنيه
وكل نفس بما كسبت رهينة
أي أنه لا تحمل نفس إثم نفس أخرى أي لا تتأثم نفس بما لنفس أخرى من الإثم فلا تؤاخذ نفس بإثم نفس أخرى.

ونمثل ذلك بالآتي:-

نرى الكثير من الاهالي تعطيل الزواج والعدول عن اتمامه وذلك لان والد الشاب كانت له
سمعة غير حسنة او الفتاة كان اخوها او ابوها او احد افراد اسرتها له سمعة غير طيبة
في النهاية المجتمع يحكم بالاعدام على مصير الابرياء
ويقفون حائلين بين اتمام الزاج لاسباب لا ذذب للفتاة او الشاب فيها
مما يؤدي الى تاخر الزاج والعنوسة والاكتئاب النفسي والخيبة وقد يؤدي الى العزلة
لكلا الطرفين ولا سيما الفتاة

وفي منطق العقل وتوجيهات الأنبياء(عليهم السلام) لا يمكن مُعاقبة البريء بسبب جريمة المذنب، وهذا تماماً عكس ما هو شائع بين عامّة الناس مِن خلال المثل الذي يقول (يحرق الأخضر واليابس معاً)،

لا يؤخذ أحد بجريرة غيره

قال تعالى ( ولا تكسب كل نفس إلا عليها ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرىثم إلى ربكم مرجعكم فينبئكم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون ) ، وهذا هو العدل الذي لا عدل فوقه ، فالمهتدي يقطف ثمار هدايته ، والضال ضلاله على نفسه ( من اهتدى فلنفسه ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا ) ، وهذه القاعدة العظيمة التي اتفقت الرسالات السماوية على تقريرها ، قال تعالى ( أم لم ينبأ بما في صحف موسى ، وإبراهيم الذي وفى ، ألا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ، وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى ، وأن سعيه سوف يرى ، ثم يجزاه الجزاء الأوفى )

هكذا هو العدل الاسلامي الذي شرعه الله سبحانه وتعالى , وهو العدل الذي ميز الله به الاسلام ليسير به المجتمع المسلم نحو الحياة الصحيحة التي شرعها الله سبحانه وتعالى ورفضها مجتمعنا المسلم , رفضها بقوانينه واحكامه التي سلبت الحق من بعض فئات المجتمع وحكمت على البعض الآخر بالظلم , فصارت أوزار البعض تعلّق على أناس آخرين , والبعض الآخر يتحمل أخطاء غيره .
فنشاهد فتيات هذا البيت قد دونت أسمائهن ضمن القائمة السوداء دون وجه حق ولكن بسبب أن أختهن أخطأت في حق نفسها فأنكشف أمرها , فحكم المجتمع الظالم على جميع الأخوات بالمثل ....
فهذه حاله من الحالات التي ظلم المجمتع بحكمه عليها .
فهل يا ترى ستتغير تلك الأحكام الإجتماعية في المستقبل !!؟؟ أم ستظل تلك الأحكام هي الفاكهه التي لن يستغني عنها المجتمع !!!!؟


والتحليل الموضوعي

ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى وإن تدع مثقلة إلى حملها لا يحمل منه شيء ولو كان ذا قربى لما كان ما قبل هذه الآية مسوقا في غرض التهديد وكان الخطاب للناس أريدت طمأنة المسلمين من عواقب التهديد ، فعقب بأن من لم يأت وزرا لا يناله جزاء الوازر في الآخرة قال تعالى ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيا ، وقد يكون وعدا بالإنجاء من عذاب الدنيا إذ نزل بالمهددين الإذهاب والإهلاك مثلما أهلك فريق الكفار يوم بدر وأنجي فريق المؤمنين ، فيكون هذا وعدا خاصا لا يعارضه قوله تعالى واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة وما ورد في حديث أم سلمة قالت يا رسول الله أنهلك وفينا الصالحون ؟ قال : نعم إذا كثر الخبث .

فموقع قوله ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى كموقع قوله تعالى حتى إذا استيأس الرسل وظنوا أنهم قد كذبوا جاءهم نصرنا فننجي من نشاء ولا يرد بأسنا عن القوم المجرمين ، ولهذا فالظاهر أن هذا تأمين للمسلمين من الاستئصال كقوله تعالى وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون بقرينة قوله عقبه إنما تنذر الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب ، وهو تأمين من تعميم العقاب في الآخرة بطريق الأولى ويجوز أن يكون المراد : ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى يوم القيامة ، أي إن يشأ يذهبكم جميعا ولا يعذب المؤمنين في الآخرة ، وهذا كقول النبيء - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم يحشرون على نياتهم .

والوجه الأول أعم وأحسن . وأيا ما كان فإن قضية ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى كلية عامة فكيف وقد قال الله تعالى وليحملن أثقالهم وأثقالا مع أثقالهم في سورة العنكبوت ، فالجمع بين الآيتين أن هذه الآية نفت أن يحمل أحد وزر آخر لا مشاركة له للحامل على اقتراف الوزر ، وأما آية سورة العنكبوت فموردها في زعماء المشركين الذين موهوا الضلالة وثبتوا عليها ، فإن أول تلك الآية وقال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا اتبعوا سبيلنا ولنحمل خطاياكم ، وكانوا يقولون ذلك لكل من يستروحون منه الإقبال على الإيمان بالأحرى .

وأصل الوزر بكسر الواو : هو الوقر بوزنه ومعناه . وهو الحمل بكسر الحاء ، أي ما يحمل ، ويقال وزر إذا حمل . فالمعنى : ولا تحمل حاملة حمل أخرى ، أي لا يحمل الله نفسا حملا جعله لنفس أخرى عدلا منه تعالى لأن الله يحب العدل وقد نفى عن شأنه الظلم وإن كان تصرفه إنما هو في مخلوقاته .

وجرى وصف الوازرة على التأنيث لأنه أريد به النفس .

ووجه اختيار الإسناد إلى المؤنث بتأويل النفس دون أن يجري الإضمار على التذكير بتأويل الشخص ، لأن معنى النفس هو المتبادر للأذهان عند ذكر الاكتساب كما في قوله تعالى ولا تكسب كل نفس إلا عليها في سورة الأنعام وقوله كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة في سورة المدثر ، وغير ذلك من الآيات ثم نبه على أن هذا الحكم العادل مطرد مستمر حتى لو استغاثت نفس مثقلة في الأوزار من ينتدب لحمل أوزارها أو بعضها لم تجد من يحمل عنها شيئا ، لئلا يقيس الناس الذين في الدنيا أحوال الآخرة على ما تعارفوه [ ص: 289 ] فإن العرب تعارفوا النجدة إذا استنجدوا ولو كان لأمر يضر بالمنجد . ومن أمثالهم " لو دعي الكريم إلى حتفه لأجاب " وقال وداك ابن ثميل المازني :

إذا استنجدوا لم يسألوا من دعاهم لأية حرب أم بأي مكان
ولذلك سمي طلب الحمل هنا دعاء لأن في الدعاء معنى الاستغاثة .
وحذف مفعول " تدع " لقصد العموم . والتقدير : وإن تدع مثقلة أي مدعو .

وقوله " إلى حملها " متعلق بـ " تدع " ، وجعل الدعاء إلى الحمل لأن الحمل سبب الدعاء وعلته . فالتقدير : وإن تدع مثقلة أحدا إليها لأجل أن يحمل عنها حملها ، فحذف أحد متعلقي الفعل المجرور باللام لدلالة الفعل ومتعلقه المذكور على المحذوف .

وهذا إشارة إلى ما سيكون في الآخرة ، أي لو استصرخت نفس من يحمل عنها شيئا من أوزارها ، كما كانوا يزعمون أن أصنامهم تشفع لهم أو غيرهم ، لا تجد من يجيبها لذلك .

وقوله ولو كان ذا قربى في موضع الحال من " مثقلة " ، و " لو " وصلية كالتي في قوله تعالى فلن يقبل من أحدهم ملء الأرض ذهبا ولو افتدى به في سورة آل عمران .

والضمير المستتر في " كان " عائد إلى مفعول " تدع " المحذوف ، إذ تقديره : وإن تدع مثقلة أحدا إلى حملها كما ذكرنا ، فيصير التقدير : ولو كان المدعو ذا قربى ، فإن العموم الشمولي الذي اقتضته النكرة في سياق الشرط يصير في سياق الإثبات عموما بدليا .

ووجه ما اقتضته المبالغة من " لو " الوصلية أن ذا القربى أرق وأشفق على قريبه ، فقد يظن أنه يغني عنه في الآخرة بأن يقاسمه الثقل الذي يؤدي به إلى العذاب فيخف عنه العذاب بالاقتسام .

والإطلاق في القربى يشمل قريب القرابة كالأبوين والزوجين كما قال تعالى يوم يفر المرء من أخيه وأمه وأبيه .

وهذا إبطال لاعتقاد الغناء الذاتي بالتضامن والتحامل فقد كان المشركون يقيسون أمور الآخرة على أمر الدنيا فيعللون أنفسهم إذا هددوا بالبعث بأنه إن صح فإن لهم يومئذ شفعاء وأنصارا ، فهذا سياق توجيه هذا إلى المشركين ثم هو بعمومه ينسحب حكمه على جميع أهل المحشر ، فلا يحمل أحد عن أحد إثمه . وهذا لا ينافي الشفاعة الواردة في الحديث ، كما تقدم في سورة سبأ ، فإنها إنما تكون بإذن الله تعالى إظهارا لكرامة نبيه محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولا ينافي ما جعله الله للمؤمنين من مكفرات الذنوب كما ورد أن أفراط المؤمنين يشفعون لأمهاتهم ، فتلك شفاعة جعلية جعلها الله كرامة للأمهات المصابة من المؤمنات . 

وخلاصة القول " أنه لا يحمل أحد ذنب أحد ولا يجني جان إلا على نفسه "

هذا وأتمنى من الله العلي القدير أني قد وفقت في إجتهادي وإن كان هناك من خطأ أسأل

العفو أن يعفوا عني ومن الغفور أن يغفر زلتى
الأستاذ عبد الرحيم المضيان
منقول

----------

